# Think I found My Breeder...opinions?



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | DDR German Shepherds | Police Dogs | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Pedigree

Close to home, seem to have quality dogs and seem to be very knowledgeable. They breed working line dogs from Czech backgrounds mostly. I understand she caters to a lot of SAR/police K9 operations. I'm looking for a companion dog that has enough drive to ski, hike and backpack with me (long days) but not so much that it will go crazy if I'm at work 3 eight hour days in a row. The dog must also be very tolerant of strangers, children, other dogs and even cats...I live in a medium sized town of a lot of social people who nearly all own dogs/cats or both so this is important. Ramona (the breeder) says the Dam is affectionate and great companion to her young daughter and the Sire is owned by a music teacher and thus sees new people in his territory constantly with no problems. Ramona says she's confident she can help pick a pup from the June 10 litter that has a little lower drive and even temperament so as to fit my needs. 

Here is the Sire: Chay-Da of Sapphire Mountain

And the Dam: Jetta vom Feldhaus

The Dam has some question marks in her pedigree database as far as hips go. Some of these are covered in the pedigree posted on the breeder's site. 

What do you all think?


----------



## gdoctor (Apr 20, 2013)

Please note: the link to the sire may be to a full litter-mate of the sire...I'm not quite sure as I don't know his name, just his parents.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I have only heard the best about Sapphire Shepherds. I know a guy owns and breeds working German Shepherds who greatly recommends Sapphire Shepherds.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with the breeder, but I guess you have to decide what type of breeder you are intersted in. She seems like she works some of her dogs, but the majority are finished dogs she has purchased from someone else. And it's a LOT of dogs! I get really turned off by the "buy now" option I see on so many breeders pages these days. I think a breeder should develop a relationship with a buyer long before they consider accepting a deposit on a puppy. 

So this breeder isn't my cup of tea, but has a combo of dogs with titles and working certifications and does health testing it appears. Go with what you're comfortable with and make sure you are comfortable with the contract. For some reason the website comes off as the type that would have a very lengthy one with weird stipulations, but I'm basing that only off the wesbtie contents.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a 5 year old Sapphire Mountain male!
View attachment 62209


View attachment 62217

More personality than any other GSD we've had!
Agility, tracking, obedience, rides a wave runner, tubes, dives off the dock, climbs trees,loves kids. This dog loves life large!!!! Not a couch potato!
Ramona is a wonderful person and knows her dogs!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I believe, with your requirements, you should look for a female. I had both, and males, and females, and I will certainly say that the females tolerate children and strangers with much more ease than the males. What about the breeder - they are German Shepherds, but.. both, they are the types, who would fail to meet GSD standards at the exhibition or a dog show. Don't hurry. You don't have to pay a cosmic price for a healthy pedigree, plus, have a look, many dogs, with descriptions you gave, are waiting in rehoming centres. And, many of them have breeding centre chips and all necessary documents. And, many of them have far better, cleaner lines of GSD.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not sure that I understand the above posters post, and I don't think he is from the US so again , not sure that I understand what he means by better cleaner lines of gsd?.

If you like the breeder, like the dogs, I say go for it. As for gender, I would let the breeder choose which puppy what would best fit your lifestyle wants/not wants.


----------

